# onsubmit bei enctype="multipart/form-data"?



## Robert Fischer (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

es geht aktuell um ein Formular, in welchem per Javascript über "onsubmit" beim Absenden des Formulares einige Daten überprüft werden. Dies funktioniert auch fehlerlos. Wird jedoch im gleichen Formular "enctype="multipart/form-data"" genutzt (für einen Dateiupload), dann wird "onsubmit" überhaupt nicht mehr beachtet und es wird gleich fortgefahren mit der nächsten Seite.

Wie lässt sich dieses Problem beheben / gibt es Workarounds? Danke!


----------

